# MAC Starter Kit



## Melxo (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Ladies!! 

I just recently enrolled in a make up artistry school. However my school is not a MAC Pro school and we do not use MAC Products. We use RVB or something like that its "high end" make up from Italy. I would really like to buy a MAC starter kit. Is there any way I can do this without going to a MAC Pro School? 

Please let me know!! 

I LOVE MAC <3


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not sure there is a "MAC Pro Starter Kit" available - but I would call MAC Pro directly and ask them what you are looking for - they could make some suggestions. 

They also have a Pro Student page on the MAC Pro site:
MAC Pro | Membership | Pro Student


----------

